# why is no one putting this in there car



## sarge1 (Oct 14, 2003)

why is no one putting this in there car ????????? would'nt it be frigging fast .


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: why is no one putting this in there car (sarge1)*

because it doesn't fit in anything except for cars that already came with it ie: A/S4, A/S6, Allroad, and to a lesser extent, Passat (based on A4 chassis).
It will not go in any transverse mount VW. At least, not without an incredible amount of work far beyond anyone in their right mind would attempt. This is a swap that is so difficult, I am forced to repeat myself in this forum.
If you have to ask, you can't do it.
If money is not an option, you don't need to ask.
If you have the time, skills, and resources to do it, you would have already started








Fortunately, all the VW owners who have the money to do the swap just go out and buy S4s.


----------



## VWR -CduB (Jun 5, 2004)

Sarge... all I have to say is... If you are a turn metal-head, and A VW Fanatic.... You could pull such a task.!
And its good you asked... If you dont knoe....ASK.!


----------

